# Drehgeber über Profibus an S7



## ssound1de (28 Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich muss 4 Multiturn Absolut Drehgeber an eine S7 hängen. Es geht dabei um nichts besonderes, also keine Lageregelung o.ä., sondern einfach nur STOPP an der gewünschten Position (muss auch nicht supergenau oder allzu schnell sein).

Habe dabei an folgendes gedacht ...
1. Drehgeber von Hengstler AC58 mit Profibus-Schnittstelle (Adresse über DIP-Schalter)
2. In der S7 einen CP342-5 (die CPU ist zwar eine 315-2DP, daran hängen aber ein HMI und ein PC).

Hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, ob das so funktioniert.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit (Konfigurieren der Geber; Standard FC/FB für S7 notwendig; ...)?
Ist hier eine andere Schnittstelle sinnvoll (wenn ja, welche)?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Fritze (28 Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Ich weiß nicht warum du einen zusätzlichen CP einbauen willst oder hast du etwa schon den gesammten Slave-Bereich ausgenutzt?
Falls du das vorhandene Profibus-Segment nicht mehr verlängern kannst so würde ich an einer geignetten Stelle einen Repeater einbauen und damit ein neues Segment anlegen.
Was die Positionserfassung mit Drehgebern betrifft so stellt sich mir die Frage: "Ist der Weg eindeutig Reproduzierbar oder kann der Wert driften?".
Im allgemeinen ist bei der Wegmessung mit Drehgebern ein Referenznocken notwendig und ansonsten je nach Gebersignal die Position oder zurückgelegte Weg zu berechnen (Inkremente pro Geberumdrehung und Übersetzungsfaktor zur Bewegung).
Ich hoffe mit meiner Antwort ansatzweise Helfen zu können.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2008)

Ich hätte keine Bedenken, die Geber mit an den ersten PB-Strang zu hängen ...

Du mußt an sich nur die GSD-Datei des Gebers auf deinem PG installieren, dann diesen Geber entsprechend oft (bei dir 4x mal) als PB-Teilnehmer (mit seiner über die DIP-Schalter eingestellten Adresse) in der HW-Konfig eintragen und die entsprechende Perepherie-Adresse vergeben. Über diese Adresse erhälst du dann in der Steuerung deine Ist-Postion als Absolut-Wert zurück. HW-Konfig in die SPS übertragen und fertig ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ssound1de (28 Mai 2008)

@Fritze
Der Weg ist eindeutig Reproduzierbar. Es gibt hier natürlich auch sowas wie Referenzpunkte, z.B. Endanschlag, an welchem der Geber auf einen festen Preset gesetzt wird (z.B. Hubtisch in der oberen Endlage den Geber auf 1000mm setzen o.ä.).
Den 2-ten PB-Strang wollte ich nur erstellen, um die Visu nicht in der Geschwindigkeit auszubremsen.
Ist aber vermutlich bei den paar Geber-Daten nicht notwendig.

@Larry Laffer
Das klingt einfach. Die GSD-Datei hab ich auf der Hengstler-Website schon gesehen. Gehen die Geberwerte dann einfach in einen festgelegten Speicherbereich (DB/DW), oder wie läuft die Abfrage?


----------



## MSB (28 Mai 2008)

Also das Handling des Absolutwertgebers ist relativ simpel.

Positionswert laden mit
L PED (Adresse aus der Hardwarekonfig)

Preset würden den Geber mit Positonswert "0" vorbelegen:
L 16#80000000
T PAD (Adresse aus der HW-Konfig)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ssound1de (28 Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. :s1:


----------



## Gerri (6 August 2008)

*Drehgeber Funktionen*

Hallo, weiß jemand wie man die Drehgeberfunktionen verwenden kann?
Octo. Nr / Octostring usw?
Ich steh echt auf dem schlauch.

Als CPU verwende ich eine 313C-2DP.


----------



## ssound1de (6 September 2008)

Hi Gerri,

weiß nicht, ob das für Dich noch interessant ist.
Habe jetzt Kübler Geber bestellt - sind aber in der Funktion ähnlich.
Ich werde sie in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen nach meiner Hardware-Planung testen und Dir dann Bescheid geben.

Gruß


----------

